# Error 1305 with Norton Internet Security! :(



## skippy_mel (Jun 14, 2005)

Can’t seem to install this damn disc! I have clicked installation then I get message... 
Norton Antispam
File: asYahPxy.dll
Error1305. Error reading from this file:
E:\Setup\asCore\COMMON\SYMSAHRE\AntiSpam\asYahPxy.dll verify that the file exists and that you can access it

Then retry and cancel button, still wont! HELP
I have gone to the Norton website and renamed a file which was supposed to help. Not very good with computers, but I will see how I go!


----------



## skippy_mel (Jun 14, 2005)

skippy_mel said:


> Can’t seem to install this damn disc! I have clicked installation then I get message...
> Norton Antispam
> File: asYahPxy.dll
> Error1305. Error reading from this file:
> ...


Can anyone help?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Anytime Norton stops working like this, it is usually due to a virus. Try doing the online scan below. An anti spyware scan would also be a good idea. 

After cleaning your computer, Norton does not work, try reinstalling it. You could also uninstall it and replace it with something else if you wish.


----------

